# Cherub - Water Level Probe length



## CHA0SENG7NE (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi

I have a question on the water level probe i the boiler. Mine seems to be sticking out too far compsred to pictures i have seen of others. The metal bar is pushed in to the bend with the electrical connector on the end. Mine is sticking out 45mm! Im guessing the pressure has allowed this to move? its easy to pull in and out.

Should i push this back into sleeve upto the bend?

Any help appreciated


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Whats coming out the steam wand? Pure steam or water too?

Edit - 100mm i believe is length tip to bend. Usually all the way down bar a couple mm. Undo the smaller nut a little and slide probe down. Tighten after


----------



## CHA0SENG7NE (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi. Loads of water first then steam. That's why I checked. So it's definitely moved. Or was never right. Purchased used.

I have adjusted the rod into the sleeve as you have mentioned. Run the water to get the overfill down. Until it started to fill again automatically. Tested the steam and hey presto your right no water pumping out just steam now.

Thank you for the advice Newboy.

I'll keep an eye on it make sure it doesn't move again. Possibly worth getting a new one???

Thanks


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

If you can slide the probe up and down just using fingertip pressure then just tighten the smaller nut.

Do it so it takes a good pull with pliers or the like. Not too tight else the ptfe sleeve will split.

Glad its all ok👍


----------



## CHA0SENG7NE (Apr 4, 2019)

Well a little update. The steam works as it should and no leaks from sensor. Very happy it's working as it should now. Just have to sort the drop tray with something better as it's absolutely useless.


----------

